# How bad does it get?



## Rainey (May 22, 2013)

I posted the other day about nausea after going off of anti-thyroid meds. My Dr. never called me back so I'm a little concerned about how he will respond once I have the RAI.

Anyway, right now I am wondering just how bad it gets while waiting to take the RAI?

I am so weak my legs actually give out on me. They just sort of collapse. I fell last night due to this and hurt myself pretty badly as I fell onto the tile floor which sets on a concrete slab.

I am trembling so bad that I cannot write, hold anything and can barely type.

I am so hot I have to shower several times and day and change clothes more often than that.

I'm so nauseated I can barely eat anything. All I had yesterday was 1 pk of Ramen Noodles.

My hair has started falling out in clumps again.

All these symptoms came on 3 weeks ago, all at once. I won't have my scan until June 20 and the RAI sometime after that and have been off my meds since May 6.

I understand that the symptoms come back after coming off the meds but what worries me is once I have the RAI, will it get worse? I just don't know how I can bear anything worse than what I'm going through.

I wish I could ask my Dr. all this, but his nurses take my calls and tell me that all this is normal. They tell me they will have him call me, but he never does. I am hoping he will be available after the RAI. I'd hate to have a thyroid storm and not be able to get in touch with him.

Can anyone tell me if what I'm going through is normal and does the RAI make it worse? I wish someone would just put me in a coma until it's all over.

I am unable to get my labs from the Dr. so I cannot post them.

Thanks for reading.
Rainey


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I think you may need to seek medical attention, especially if it does not improve soon. A thyroid storm is life threatening, and actually awful. How's your temperature? Heart rate? I lost all comprehension, really sweaty, high HR and got agitated big time just before it happened.

Be careful, it seems like your doctor may not be getting the message correctly. Go to the emergency room if it gets worse.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Rainey said:


> I posted the other day about nausea after going off of anti-thyroid meds. My Dr. never called me back so I'm a little concerned about how he will respond once I have the RAI.
> 
> Anyway, right now I am wondering just how bad it gets while waiting to take the RAI?
> 
> ...


You may be starting Thyroid Storm. Have you taken your temperature?

Here are symptoms of a Storm and if you think you are entering this phase, get to ER quickly.

Thyroid Storm Symptoms
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmedhealth/PMH0001437

Keeping you in my prayers!!!


----------



## Rainey (May 22, 2013)

webster2 said:


> I think you may need to seek medical attention, especially if it does not improve soon. A thyroid storm is life threatening, and actually awful. How's your temperature? Heart rate? I lost all comprehension, really sweaty, high HR and got agitated big time just before it happened.
> 
> Be careful, it seems like your doctor may not be getting the message correctly. Go to the emergency room if it gets worse.


Thank you, I will. I will have to take my temp. I'm hot because it's 92 here today and I have no A/C at the moment so couple that with the Hyper sweat. Heart rate is 111. I take 80 mg. Propranolol in the morning and the same at night.


----------



## Rainey (May 22, 2013)

Andros said:


> You may be starting Thyroid Storm. Have you taken your temperature?
> 
> Here are symptoms of a Storm and if you think you are entering this phase, get to ER quickly.
> 
> ...


I will take my temp. Thank you for the link and your prayers.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Be really careful about exertion. Let your folks around you know the symptoms of thyroid storm.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Rainey said:


> Thank you, I will. I will have to take my temp. I'm hot because it's 92 here today and I have no A/C at the moment so couple that with the Hyper sweat. Heart rate is 111. I take 80 mg. Propranolol in the morning and the same at night.


You are welcome and I know all about no A/C and being hyper. Boy do I ever know.

Bless your heart!


----------



## HotGrandma (Sep 21, 2012)

If I were you I would definately no question about it have your antibodies tested (TSI and TRab) before RAI. If your antibodies are high you are succeptible for developing "Graves Eye disease". Believe me you don't want to wake that sleeping monster. You need to be in control here. Demand and get copies of your labs. I have the lab fax my labs directly to me. Then I keep a running spread sheet with draw date, lab results with ranges and dosage amount. Then I take my spread sheet to my appointment. That way I am sure my doctor isn't reading the wrong lab or dosage amount cause he was too busy.


----------

